# jillian michaels 30 day shred



## kitty1924

Hi everyone,

I wana lose a bit of weight, about 1 stone and have heard good things about Jillian michaels 30 day shred, has anyone here tried it? and what exactly do you have to do? Thankssss


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Many times it is good! its circuits for 20mins youll need weights.


----------



## kitty1924

i got this yday and really want to start doing it..do u actually lose weight in 30 days? thanks hun for your reply x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah course you can as long as eat right! deffo track your measurements many people get better inch losses. good luck with it x


----------



## kitty1924

thanks hun..ive never dieted before as never rli needed to..so i might ask silly questions, but what exactly do i need to get measurements of? xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kitty1924 said:


> thanks hun..ive never dieted before as never rli needed to..so i might ask silly questions, but what exactly do i need to get measurements of? xx

No not silly:) i knew nothing when i started. haha

measurement of your waist/hips/bust/thigh 

x


----------



## kitty1924

thanks soo much! ok going to do this tomorrow and then next week im going to start the day shred, if not tomorrow! thanks again!


----------



## glitterfly

im waiting for mine to arrive Kitty and then im starting it too!! you'll have to let us know how u get on. :) xxx


----------



## NatalieW

I started this at the weekend. I did two days and was so sore I rested for two. I carried on last night after I went running on treadmill. No where near as sore today! 

Nice to see others doing it.


----------



## MissCurly

I started this last week monday, and i have been watching what i eat for two weeks now. 

I have done the dvd 4 times now, and plan to do it today too. And its all making that difference- 4 lbs weight loss. I am over the moon as you can see the results and the high you get from exercising is better than dare i say it- high from chocolate. 

I havnt done the dvd every day as a) fitting it in when i work, and b) there have been days when my butt is soo sore that i thought i ought to have a bit of rest in between.


----------



## Inge

I read somewhere that Jillian herself has said not to do it everyday (dont need to do it every day straight for the 30days) I did the first 2 sections and gave up but Im going to try to find my copy and start again soon


----------



## Charlotte-j

I tried it for the first time today :)
Wasn't too bad, few moments I could of gave up but pushed through :)
My god I am unfit though lol
xx


----------



## NatalieW

Oh i know, makes you realise! Just done day 4, quite enjoying it!


----------



## latiina

i've done it twice. never for a full 30 days. i did it the 1st time for about 3 weeks, but 3-4 times a week & it was VERY effective for me!!

i was in a plateau, i couldn't get my weight to budge below 180 lbs and after the 3 weeks i got to 175, but i lost 3" off my waist!! i gained muscle, but when you can see the difference in clothes, that's the best way to see the difference, who cares about #s?! but i love it how fast & effective it was. 20-25min a day! & i only did level 1 the whole time & level 2 once lol. it does get hard! i fell off the bandwagon & didn't workout for the next 8 week, but i was still eating well & i got to 169 :)


----------



## kitty1924

Hi guys, i did this yesterday...and it wasnt too hard, but near the end of the 20 mins you do start feeling it, but today my muscles are really aching!!!!!!!!!! ahhhh i want to do it again today..but is it good to carry on when your muscles hurt? but you know this really does feel like the best workout I have ever done! i've been gym before for a few weeks but never worked out this hard! its seems really good!!! do you guys do it every day for 30 days???


----------



## NatalieW

I did day 1 and 2 together and was sore and had two days off to rest muscles then gone back to it and did it two more days and had last night off.


----------



## glitterfly

Kitty, 

I did it today.. started on the Level one and I can already feel my muscles aching... i thought i was fairly fit as well after rowing, running and swimming for years! Dreading waking up tomorrow.. haha
I'm guna aim to do it tomorrow evening then im out on Saturday. 
You'll have to let me know how you get on.. are you measuring yourself? Im too scared to measure myself now! haha!


----------



## latiina

lol i remember my whole body being so sore the next day! i had to wait 2 days to move on. it is though much more effective than 'phoning hours in at the gym' lol. i can recite level 1... hearing those corny lines over & over again lol.


----------



## NatalieW

Those lines are corny but they do work!


----------



## Chiclets

I just started her workout this week & am anxious to see how well it works for me. Today is day 2! :)


----------



## lizzieredrup

I will be starting this again after xmas lol I will need to by then, probably won't be able to fit through the door after all the food I pack away over xmas!

When I did it last time I much preferred level 2 and did that for a while!


----------



## ImSoTired

I think I'm going to try this maybe a few times a week! It sounds great! What size weights do you need for it?


----------



## latiina

3-5lbs. it doesn't sound like much, but they don't need to be heavy to begin with. i think the reason i got so sore is because i started out with 8lbs weights... not smart!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm half way through level 1. Feels good afterwards. Starting to do the more advanced moves now. 

I haven't got at weights yet and still using tins ha!


----------



## MissCurly

i went on to level 2, after doing level one about 5 times over 2 ish weeks, and i managed to do it, although need to work on technique of new moves, and i also managed to do level 1 an hour later as i needed the extra exercise.
And honestly, i am soo pleased that in the last couple of weeks my fitness has soared.

Really happy.

Also, i do tend to walk a lot more, and walk quickly too.

Although still having chocolate cravings! raaar


----------

